# Best "You're fired" story



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not a Fan of the dead either, at all. I tried to listen, enjoy and relate to them a few times. I was in the right 'mood' for reasoning with the dead, didnt work ever. Buffet sucks too though.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Back when I was a framer I fired someone for being 5 minutes late on his first day, not sure that qualifies tho. 

Probably the worst time was when I had to fire this guy cause he smelled bad. Lots of guys would complain about his smell & give him hints to take a shower, seemed he had an adversion to water & soap. I moved him around til there was no where else to move him. It was kinda hard explaining to him why I had to let him go, but it boiled down to he stunk.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

Most of the guys that I've had, quit before I have a chance to fire them. I must work them to hard or something. I had one guy last for about 3 years, he was a good worker, and a clean rocker. I took him from a someone that didn't know anything about sheetrock and turned him into someone that I could leave on jobs by himself and get things done, for the most part. He broke up with his girlfriend and hit the drugs pretty hard, I guess he had a past. He turned to ****, never showed up, and when he did he was worthless. It was kind of sad to see someone so good turn bad. Finally he just stopped showing up, he's been in and out of jail and treatment several times now. His brother works for me now, so I keep tabs on him. Maybe soemday he would get it together, and figure things out. I would probably give him his job back then.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

One or two, not sure how interesting they are:

Good friend of mine told me when he started out with Sar####-Skan###, one of the head maniac PM's on a big job fired a junior PM by buying him a pepperoni pizza with the words "YOU'RE FIRED" spelled out in pepperoni. Sick. 

Former marginal employee comes in to request a raise, but botches it. Says he's got an offer by the competition. We don't buy it, so we tell him, well, we can't match that, but we wish you luck. Turns out he didn't have an offer. He was out of work for 5 months. State tried to tell us he was claiming he got laid off, but we forwarded a copy of the termination agreement that we gave the guy on his way out the door, which we make folks sign.

Also we are big proponents of "self selection": give them enough rope to hang themselves, and they'll quit from shame.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

In school, the entire room service department of the local Hilton hotel was staffed by members of my fraternity, including myself. We had all worked there off and on for a couple of years with no problems (the perks were GREAT!), until one particular party. The Saturday morning after the party, no one showed up to work Room Service. Ironically, the party was actually held at the Hilton, and about half of the Room Service staff was passed out in various rooms upstairs. When a couple of guys that were supposed to be on duty (including me, coming out of the elevator still drunk) finally showed up, they fired the entire crew en masse.

The only other time I can remember being fired was for making too much money as a waiter. The other wait staff complained constantly, and I really didn't care to give crappy service like they did.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

My best story happened just under a year ago. I had been dropping my daughter off at her bus stop and got to know another dad who was working at a factory until he got laid off. I needed some help on a job and hired him. First couple of days were great - good worker, always keeping things clean...then comes the third day. My electrician came on the third day start roughing in and my new helper tells me at about 10:00 that he forgot to tell me about a doctors appointment he had to go to that afternoon. My electrician leaves around lunch, followed by my new guy shortly after. I then get a call at about 4:00 from my electrician asking how well I knew this "new" guy as he was missing a Visa Card from his truck.

Long story short, the A-hole stole a Visa and went and spent $3200.00 that afternoon.

Ended up I didn't have to fire him, I think he got the message not to ever show his face after the cops paid him a visit!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Must'a made for interesting conversations at the bus stop after that!

Sorry, Forry, I have no good stories for ya! Haven't spent that much time as either an employee or employer...

I vote Tscarborough's as the best one so far!

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I got fired once. My first job at McDonald's in Grade 10. Didn't care about the job and they could tell. Eventually they just asked "Do you care about your job at all?" When I gave them my honest answer they said that I should quit or they'd fire me. I just had the job to afford to play soccer. I was on 3 teams during summer and 2 in winter/fall.

Every other job after that I moved up very quickly and my bosses all tried very hard to keep me, but I changed jobs almost yearly until I started on my own near the beginning of '08.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never been fired from my previous jobs. I'm fairly new to the construction industry (only 2 years) so I have no past experiences with previous employers in the construction industry.


In one of my past jobs (about 3 years ago), I was a Sales Associate for a very prominent corporation. Pay was awesome, benefits were unbelievable, monthly bonuses (when you met the monthly numbers) were phenomenal. Towards the end though, I got so tired of my female supervisor I had at the moment. She was one of those that were on a "power trip" even though she had been a Supervisor for over 20 years (you'd figure with so many years as a Supervisor the power trip would've come to an end). She would talk down to her employees (there were about 15 of us that reported to her, it was an office that had about 200 people), and these people had been with her 7 to 20 years, reporting to her. Mostly all the employees were between their late 30's mid 50's, so needless to say I came into a "veteran group". On the other hand, you had me. At that time I was about 21-22 years old (when I first transferred to her "authority") and I had no prior work experience with her. At first I wouldn't allow her "approach" get to me, since I didn't want to have any animosity at this job. Especially since this was my first sales position I had. I put up with her ways up until the point that I had become not only one of her top sellers, but one of the top associates in the office and in the region. I basically knew I was irreplaceable at that moment and knew I wasn't going to get fired for some minor things.

There was this one day around Christmas time (which generally, the Holidays is a slow time for sales, with the exception of retail). I had about a little over an hour into my workday when she came towards my desk and started coming at me very nasty. Long story short, I basically made her feel worthless to the point that she had a tear or two. Needless to say, she took that personal, even though she initiated the whole argument. I always got along with the other Supervisors in that office (about 8 other Supervisors). A day or two, I was suspended for inappropriate behavior, which was cool with me because it got me the days prior to Christmas and a few days after off, so I was able to enjoy Christmas. I came back and spoke to a Union rep because it was unjust that I had gotten suspended, but yet she didn't suffer any consequence(s) for her part of the argument. Eventually, I ended up getting her suspended as well. That move basically inspired her to "turn" the other Supervisors against me. I was constantly being monitored for the slightest of things and they would flock around my desk like vultures on a carcass. Even people that had been there for ages told me something was going to go down. I eventually started giving a damn what happened and even some of the Supervisors would give me a heads up. Things eventually cooled down while at the same time I was launching my own company (a music production company). I remember the last day I worked there, I was scheduled to begin working at 11:00 am. I went to my Supervisor's office at 11:02am and asked her if she had a few minutes. I started speaking to her and just told her I was quitting, she was shocked. She asked me when will this resignation be "official" (it was now about 11:07am), so I took a look at my watch and I stared at her eyes and told her "as of 7 minutes ago". That felt so good. She begged me not to do it. I even had the "main boss" of the department try to talk me out of it and even offered me a raise on the spot. Ultimately, I stayed with my decision and never looked back. I still get a good feeling when I think of that day.


With this company I'm with, I was forced to fire one of our employees about 4 months ago. The guy would always come unprepared to the job sites, always was missing a tool, and for whatever reason (I guess since he had so many years in construction) he was under the impression that I was suppose to bring him lunch, and actually pay for it. One day he came unprepared to a job we were supposed to finish. The day before, he knew what it was that he was going to need in order to complete the job the following day. He comes missing a few things and tells me if I can go to Home Depot for him. I basically gave him a look as if though saying "you got me f'd up". I told him he could go to Home Depot himself and while he was at it to go home and not bother coming back. The G.C. I'm working with calls me a few minutes later asking me what happened, so I told him and he agreed with it. It sucked, but it felt good to get rid of all that arrogance.


----------



## deck king (Mar 29, 2009)

I once fired a guy for whistling at a woman while were driving to a job. I had my truck lettered real nice and didn't want to get a bad rep. so I pulled the truck over and left him on the side of the road with his tool belt. But I had warned the guys in advance, that I would not accept that behavior.

Iwas once fired by a bricklayer, the only problem was I didn't work for him.
he told me toget my lazy a$$ up the scaffold with a load of bricks, so I told him to go fu** himself first. Appearantly, those are the magic words
that gets brickeez down in one big step. he was in my face before I blinked. I was 18 and scared sh**less, luckly my foreman ( I was concrete laborer) was about 6'5" and 280lbs and standing right behind the guy. Rick
tossed the guy into his sand pile and said he would kill if he fired anymore of his employees... Gosh...I miss Rick. ha ha.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a helper last year. I start em out slow. A day here a day there and then more if they're keepable. 

So new guy's great on a fence job the previous week. I bring him along on a week long interior repaint. We're doing prep and spraying all's fine. Not a terrific painter but hopefully learning. We get to a little brush work and he says that his hand's hurt and he can't do it. :blinkThe back story is that the guy is a former army ranger and lifted weights like crazy.) Hmm... Sign on the truck says painting + can't hold a paintbrush = no call back.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Wait there was a better one. Got a labor ready guy once to help refinish some floors.

He couldn't understand how to walk back and forth with a sander. So I put him on handscraping corners and he couldn't do that. Put him on a vaccuum and thought surely he would be able to vaccuum sufficiently well to occupy him for the rest of the day. Nope. 

Took him aside at lunch and filled out his time card for the temp angency and even gave him some extra hours. Some people really should just stay home and collect ssi.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

sparehair said:


> Wait there was a better one. Got a labor ready guy once to help refinish some floors.


 
Labor Ready and Refinish Floors do not belong in the same sentence.

I only ever use those guys to unload transport trucks of styrofoam...even then I had to fire one of them, he kept whinning it was hard work for $ 8.00 and hour :shutup:. I called the office, wouldn't even sign his card and sent him packing.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Lifelong friend, more like a brother to me. Had worked for me for 5-6 years. We had a new (green) helper and it was raining, I sent them out to tear out an old shed and prep for the installation of a shed we were building.
Next morning, helper shows up to my house and says he has to quit, I ask why and he explained to me that he didn't like being cussed at, didn't think if was fair to have to work in the rain, while the other guy sat in the truck and told me the customer was even upset. I'm baffled, I tell him not to quit and take the day off and I head straight to the job.
I get to the job. He's not there, I talk of the customer and he verifies helpers story. I head to the guy's house (about 10:00 a.m.) now.
I knock on the door, he finally answers, still asleep. I inform him he can go back to bed because he is Fired.
He asked me why, I explained and left. Man, that was a tough day. We are still Ok, but Not close like we were once.
DON'T HIRE YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Trim40 said:


> I fired 2 guys for leaving early to go to a Grateful Dead concert. They were fairly brain dead and I'm not a dead fan.


So if they had left early to go to a Yanni concert they would still work for you?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I fired guys for smoking in the trucks... trucks are non-smoking and I also fired guys for having passengers in the take home vehicle. The policy states and is also labeled on the dash.


----------



## donovplmb01 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Not pleasant*

A third year apprentice started with us last March. During the "probationary" period he showed great workmanship, great customer service, was on time, took initiative...I thought this would be a lasting employee.

After the probationary period he let the ball drop and couldn't seem to pick it up again. Failed to hand in any of his paper work, such as time sheets, milage sheets which is minor and we could work on. Over the course of the year he was with us, he scratched floors while installing dishwashers, addressed our lady clients as "Darlin' " not ma'm or Mrs...
The complaints go on and on which is now starting to cost me money....
He had no respect for the girls in the office. One of them being my wife and they too were Darlin or sweetie girl, which my wife put an end to quickly.

The final straw was when he went back to trade school. Wife handed him his ROE and told him he would have to apply for his position again in 8 weeks. During his time away and NOT on payroll, he was helping a buddy of his reconstruct his house which was lost in a fire. We came to find out that he was doing the plumbing, which is fine because he doesn't work for us anymore, BUT decided to take his buddy into my supplier and put all the material on my account. They paid cash, but were able to obtain the material at my cost. This happened on three different occasions before it showed up on our statements. We were never approached to see if this was a possibility. His buddy knows who I am and never spoke to me when we saw each other around town, but please use my account to obtain your materials really cheap! 

Came into the office after his 8 weeks at school. Told my wife he needed a letter from us for the college because he decided to go back to back and take another 8 wks. My wife told him he wasn't working with us anymore. Went over the past few months with him, confronted him about using our account and he told her he was just helping his friend who was in need. Didn't get the fact that had he asked first, we may have considered it, but it was done behind our back and nobody said anything. Bit of a trust issue here.

The issues go on and on and on. He broke every policy in the employee contract he signed when hired with us. My wife believes in second chances, but finally just let him go.

We have a new guy now who seems to be working out just fine, but again he's only been with us for three weeks, I'm not getting my hopes up because it seems after the first three months they get cocky and little things start happening. 

My wife started sending surveys out with the invoices. Surprisingly they come back with payment and so far this guy is getting good reviews. We'll see.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*This works for me*

" Son , I don't know how I'm gonna get by without You, but I'll find out Monday!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> you can't control your emotions.


Neither can I. Nor you. Nor anyone else. Most of the time yes. All of the time, no.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

framerman said:


> Neither can I. Nor you. Nor anyone else. Most of the time yes. All of the time, no.


big difference between someone (in real life) throwing chairs and putting out cigarettes on some guy's dashboard ... and me using a couple  and :furious: emoticons to describe how i feel about a particular subject.

I did neglect one post that asked for my closing statement on that subject. Well, here it is:

A friend of mine is on unemployment right now. This past week he called me up, wondering if I wanted to ride 4-wheelers. I was writing out about $XX,XXX worth of bills --- wondering where I could get another $XX,XXX next week. Not the best time to be talking to me about anything.

I (calmly) told him I was working. It was at about 1 PM. He told me he had just woken up. At this point I begin getting a bit pissed off.

He then proceeds to tell some story about how he got drunk over the weekend, etc. I fake a laugh, and as he gets ready to start talking about some petty bs between him and another friend of ours --- I just simply hang up on him. He called back and I didn't answer.


Bad timing on his part to call - but I was not/am not willing to sacrifice friendship over difference of opinion. It's not worth that to me.


However, the difference between he and I ... is the fact that i'll find a way to make $xx,xxxx next week to pay some more bills. He'll be waking up at noon with a hangover.

I understand that difference now. And I realize that everything i do is voluntary - nobody forces me to do what I do, or live how I do. I realize that just because someone does not see things the same way I do - doesn't make them "bad" ... it just makes them different. I also have learned that I can't go around in life alienating myself or others simply because there's something I don't agree with them about --- or else I will wind up certainly alone in life.

So I guess that's how I've changed since that thread. My core feelings about unemployment haven't changed --- but I suppose I am a bit more accepting of the fact that other people simply will see things differently. I'm fine with that. But it still isn't a topic that I'd bring up around me without getting some  or some :furious:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Think this thread lay dormant for so long because nobody could top the dog/richard comment.
> 
> *Miss Gus too.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 5th Generation (May 6, 2019)

My most memorable your fired story was I was hired by a painter 
first day he was saying to his wife He's as good as me Naturally I was feeling 
good about it . 
Next day He started picking on me over things Like drop cloth not pulled tight 
Not holding sprayer hose correct . Not walking around him correctly 
day three the whole day he kept saying I can't keep you hired , but you can work rest of week 
So I did , but it was like a strange feeling to be working each day knowing no future 
Yes I did get paid & never saw him again


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

After working the summer for a deck company, I got a call from the principal at the school I worked at.


“I didn’t see you today at the inservice training today. Did you forget? Were you planning on coming?”

“Actually, I’m going to try out working in construction.” 

No regrets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

Let me preface this by saying I pay very well and everyone who works for me does everything. Meaning we all clean, do the tough stuff, high stuff dirty stuff stc.

I was trying to explain to a younger guy for about a day or so the importance of neatness, accuracy etc. We were framing an addition and I sent him to pick through about 30 roof rafters (we needed 24 if memory serves) He asked where they were, I pointed and said you just have to move the 2 x 10's off of them first. Rafters were 2x8 and there were about 5 or 6 2x 10 leftover from the floor.

All of a sudden I hear lumber being thrown this way and that. I look down off the addition and he has lumber everywhere in the back yard.

Again, nicely I expain to him someone has to clean all that up, sort through it again and most importanly it looks bad if a customer sees this. 
The conversation then went like this:

Him:
I don't see what the big deal is it will only take a couple of minutes to clean up.

Me:
Thats not the point, its lazy, looks bad, and is disrespectful to everything going on around you.

Him:
I'm not paid enough to have deal with little crap like this.

Me:
Now you're not being paid at all. Get in your truck and go the f**k home. We're done here.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You were too nice.


----------



## EricJ (May 11, 2019)

I tried to fire my wife a few times... but she keeps coming back to work.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've fired myself plenty of times. But my boss is dumb enough to hire me back again.


Heyyyy.... wait...


----------



## DanMillo (May 24, 2019)

Leo G said:


> I've fired myself plenty of times. But my boss is dumb enough to hire me back again.
> 
> Heyyyy.... wait...


Haha - yep, when you work for yourself, you just have to keep turning up even when you wouldn't mind firing yourself!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm firing myself around 10:30 today. I don't know what I'm going to do to deserve it. But I won't forgive myself until Tuesday morning when I'll offer myself a rehire. :w00t:

I wonder if I'll accept?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I'm firing myself around 10:30 today. I don't know what I'm going to do to deserve it. But I won't forgive myself until Tuesday morning when I'll offer myself a rehire. :w00t:
> 
> I wonder if I'll accept?


Yup. I was done yesterday at 1 PM.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Only reason I'm going in is for a good friend. He employed me for 10 years as a sub. He needs use of my molder and want's to get things done over the long weekend. I'm heading up to NY to visit with the kids and need to bring some furniture up with me that's been stored in the shop. Little does he know he's helping me load it into the truck.

Win-Win.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo G said:


> I'm firing myself around 10:30 today. I don't know what I'm going to do to deserve it. But I won't forgive myself until Tuesday morning when I'll offer myself a rehire. :w00t:
> 
> I wonder if I'll accept?


Make sure to hire yourself back at half your regular rate 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I'm firing myself around 10:30 today. I don't know what I'm going to do to deserve it. But I won't forgive myself until Tuesday morning when I'll offer myself a rehire. :w00t:
> 
> I wonder if I'll accept?


Most likely... that guy never seems to learn from his mistakes... :jester: :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

Fired a family member 1st day. First 3 hours on the job I hear it get quiet and look down and the person is on their phone and then I look down again 5 minutes later since they were kind of my gofer and still on their phone and I said if you want to be on you phone I'm not going to pay you and you can just go home. Instead of saying sorry and getting back to work it was it's important which it wasn't they got snappy at me so I said I'll pay you for the 4 hours now go home.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I'm firing myself around 10:30 today. I don't know what I'm going to do to deserve it. But I won't forgive myself until Tuesday morning when I'll offer myself a rehire. :w00t:
> 
> I wonder if I'll accept?



Did you accept?

Are you sure?????


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Last company I worked for as an employee laid me off for lack of work. Three weeks later I get a call from the unemployment office investigation my claim that I'm still employed, but on a temporary layoff for said lack of work. They set up a conference call between us an my employer. After being on hold to bring my employer on the line, the unemployment office comes back on to tell me I'm not longer employed there. Shítty way to fire someone... let the state do your dirty work for you.

But I got revenge. I had been planning on going out on my own anyway, so I just did. The first job I got after that was one my ex-employer had bid on. They lost the bid due to the project owner knowing they did not have enough experienced electricians.

So to them, I say:







And to kick 'em in the nuts even more, 6 months later I see my ex-boss at the supply house. He asks me what size wire he needs to ground an 800a commercial service to building steel. I say, "10 ought to do it."


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

So I used to work at this strip club.... That's the only job I've ever seen people get fired and still show back up the next day and work like nothing happened.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I was contacted to bid on a high-end women’s clothing store, once I looked at the print almost all of the measurements were VIF, a good way to lose your shirt on a build with a picky superintendent, I told them no thank you but give me a call when you throw the guy off the job…. Oh well sure enough the guy was thrown off the job and they hired me time and materials to finish before opening day.

I did more than trim, I took care of everything that fell through the cracks and got to know everyone on the job, about a month before opening day the superintendent had to go to Vegas to start another store and asked me because of my experience if I wanted to finish the store?

$$$ OK I will under two conditions, increase my pay substantially with per diem for food after eight hours, and I want carte blanche to fire anyone off the job who either didn’t work, came in late, or complain to every employee constantly slowing down the job!

NP…. The next morning I removed six individuals From four different companies!

The response I got from the other employees on site was nothing but thumbs up!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

madrina said:


> So I used to work at this strip club.... That's the only job I've ever seen people get fired and still show back up the next day and work like nothing happened.


Because nothing happened.....


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

madrina said:


> So I used to work at this strip club.... That's the only job I've ever seen people get fired and still show back up the next day and work like nothing happened.


Pics or it didn’t happen.


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

when i was young ,not the best employee . tried to hard ,did not know near as much as i wanted to believe .anyhow got a laborer job with a house flipper . i think he did not have the work he expected and this was bothering him .sure seemed I did everything wrong . I was using a rake to clean /level an area and he called me to get over and help him . I dropped the rake to run over .Rake fell tongs up -he came at me threatening to beat me up because he could of stepped on that rake and hurt himself . Never so happy that he fired me that day .


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

JFM constr said:


> when i was young ,not the best employee . tried to hard ,did not know near as much as i wanted to believe .anyhow got a laborer job with a house flipper . i think he did not have the work he expected and this was bothering him .sure seemed I did everything wrong . I was using a rake to clean /level an area and he called me to get over and help him . I dropped the rake to run over .Rake fell tongs up -he came at me threatening to beat me up because he could of stepped on that rake and hurt himself . Never so happy that he fired me that day .


Everyone got yelled at about that...once...when they were young. That's why you never did it again!


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

it was the short little guy threatening to beat me up that was weird,far from necassary . i actually think it was about his not having the jobs he claimed he had . getting fired or laid off was nothing new for me . - i was real good at getting new jobs . i ran into the guy years later and he was bad mouthing someone and i realized how small he really was .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I once got fired (large corporation), but the word got out to everyone else but me on my day. Then I showed up at the 11:00 team meeting and folks were all sorts of shocked and confused. So then they backtracked.

Irrespective of my performance, the position was being phased out in all our markets. They just decided to be pricks about it.

Also, one of my siblings happens to specialize in corporate employment law. Then I got a very nice severance package when my separation came. Later, they fired the HR person who "mishandled" my firing to their detriment.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I hired a young guy who claimed a lot of experience as a painter. He lasted exactly one day. I sent him to pick up an order at the paint supply. He returned with no paint and his excuse was the shop did not understand the order (???) I said, you are a painter, surely you understood. (Shrug) BUT worse, as I'm taking him back to the paint shop he is telling me I must pay his parking ticket because he parked illegally when he went out. We argued all the way to and back as to my responsibility for HIS parking ticket. Worse, he is trying to sound like he's the boss. 10 minutes back on the site and he is still arguing with me. I hate to pull rank, but I grabbed him by the scruffs and said "I'M RIGHT! DO YOU KNOW WHY I'M RIGHT?" (NODS IS HEAD IN THE NEGATIVE) "BECAUSE I PAY YOU $XX. DOLLARS AN HOUR, THAT MAKERS ME RIGHT! NOW GET BACK TO WORK!" He did not return for a second day, not even for his pay. (I am a woman, and more than once have hired guys that thought as men they should be running the show, NOT HAPPENING!!)


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

JenniferTemple said:


> "BECAUSE I PAY YOU $XXX DOLLARS AN HOUR, THAT MAKERS ME RIGHT!


Shoot... I'da only paid him $XX dollars an hour. 😆

I like your style, lady.

Not that you need me to or anything, lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

One of lead guys love to tell the story where I fired an " experienced" carpenter who made 3 big screw ups in 3 days, one cost 2k in Azek. I clapped him on the shoulder and said hey its not your fault, I should of fired your ass yesterday. He put me down as a reference 😆


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

JenniferTemple said:


> (NODS IS HEAD IN THE NEGATIVE)


How do you do that?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Side to side, rather than chin to back. So what would you call it?.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

JenniferTemple said:


> Side to side, rather than chin to back. So what would you call it?.


Shake of shame...


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Shoot... I'da only paid him $XX dollars an hour. 😆
> 
> I like your style, lady.
> 
> Not that you need me to or anything, lol.


My error it was actually $XX. I corrected that!


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

JenniferTemple said:


> My error it was actually $XX. I corrected that!


Hmm... Guessing ya shoulda started out at $X dollars an hour. 😆😆

Might have suited his skillset better...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaws said:


> One of lead guys love to tell the story where I fired an " experienced" carpenter who made 3 big screw ups in 3 days, one cost 2k in Azek. I clapped him on the shoulder and said hey its not your fault, I should of fired your ass yesterday. He put me down as a reference 😆


That's amazing. I'll have to remember that line.

A friend used to say some carpenters have 20 years experience. Others have one year experience repeated 20 times.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Hmm... Guessing ya shoulda started out at $X dollars an hour. 😆😆
> 
> Might have suited his skillset better...🤣🤣🤣


I like to pay a living wage, even to a general helper or go-fer. Each time I had to put a guy back in their place, I found it disappointing. I wanted, as far as possible to work equally along side hires; some just could not be reasonable until I made it clear who is in charge. I much preferred to not need to play the tough guy. Not so amazing, I never had that problem with women, they served up different sorts of problems.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

JenniferTemple said:


> I like to pay a living wage, even to a general helper or go-fer. Each time I had to put a guy back in their place, I found it disappointing. I wanted, as far as possible to work equally along side hires; some just could not be reasonable until I made it clear who is in charge. I much preferred to not need to play the tough guy. Not so amazing, I never had that problem with women, they served up different sorts of problems.


Ah, the joys of being the big contractor....😆 (I'm a one man band. Extra help is always a treat.)

Everyone has their vision of where they fit in the situation. Always a little overinflated.

All depends on which way the money flows, I suppose. People show their worth to the project. It all gets figured out shortly. You've got the handle on that, as far as I can tell...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jennifer has been around. I think her old account was j.temple.

Got lost in the switch over, I'd guess.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

hdavis said:


> Jennifer has been around. I think her old account was j.temple.
> 
> Got lost in the switch over, I'd guess.


Gotta like the cool chicks...

Edit: Her thingy dingy sez she's been around since '11 👍


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Jennifer has been around. I think her old account was j.temple.
> 
> Got lost in the switch over, I'd guess.


True. I lost the first account after a email address change. When I came back, I explained "I'm not new" and the modes came back with a suggestion to merge the old & new. A lot of stuff happens when you lose an email. (Long story but my old email was compromised and I had to kill it) I also had to change the name as j.temple was taken.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Ah, the joys of being the big contractor....😆 (I'm a one man band. Extra help is always a treat.)
> 
> Everyone has their vision of where they fit in the situation. Always a little overinflated.
> 
> All depends on which way the money flows, I suppose. People show their worth to the project. It all gets figured out shortly. You've got the handle on that, as far as I can tell...


I don't know that my vision of where I fit was "a little overinflated". I paid well but I was demanding, you did have to earn it! I never wanted to be a big operator! I always concentrated on exclusive and historical properties and first rate finishing. Becoming a painter beat the heck out of being a starving artist! I got paid a heck of a lot more to paint art on peoples walls than I ever got for art on canvas or paper. I have never been more than 2 hires and self. As I am now, mostly, retired, I am also flying solo. I love that I no longer have the headaches of complex tax, workers comp, insurance and best of all, trying to insure the hires keep up the standard of work. Two words always made me cringe "Good Enough", "Sorry guys, I am the only one allowed to say that and it's not good enough unless it's done right!"


----------

